# My Redgie only likes meat for treats..



## jchizzy (Aug 8, 2009)

I have tried almost every treat food suggested here and even mealworms and he wont touch them. However I was eating a nice steak the other night and he looked excited smelling it so I gave him a bite and he devoured it! I gave him more and he was very happy eating it. Now I have found that he likes pork chops, bacon, steak and chicken and that is the only "treat" type food he will eat. Are these meats OK for occasional feeding? I feed him a high quality cat food for his regular meals. Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would only feed chicken of the meats you listed...Bacon would definitely be a no, it's so high in fat and grease. Steak and porkchops are also rather fatty, I think. I think it's recommended to give the leaner meats such as turkey and chicken as treats, rather than meats from pigs or cows that are higher in fat.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I would only feed chicken and grounded beef both well coocked unseasoned. Bacon is way too fat and is filled with salt.


----------



## jchizzy (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah figured the bacon wasn't the best, but boy he loved it! The steak was lean, so I guess now and then as a special treat it wouldn't hurt  

Thanks all, love this site.


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

You could also try turkey. My boy is a meat-ivore as well, and loves cooked ground turkey  And while some beef is high in fat, the ground beef I get has the same fat percentage as the ground turkey, so I don't think it's too bad. Just watch his weight and make sure you don't feed him so much he isn't eating his kibble


----------



## hdcross (Jul 11, 2009)

What about a Turkey Bacon? I dont eat pork at all, but i had bacon the other day and Hyde was out with me and stole a small piece. He really liked it. He loves chicken too... just curious what people thought of him having turkey bacon?

-Hd..Hyde's slave


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

hdcross said:


> What about a Turkey Bacon? I dont eat pork at all, but i had bacon the other day and Hyde was out with me and stole a small piece. He really liked it. He loves chicken too... just curious what people thought of him having turkey bacon?
> 
> -Hd..Hyde's slave


since it's been cured and smoked, I would not give him that.

I just looked up the ingredirent of Maple leaf chicken backon and I would not feed that to an hedgie

mechanically separated chicken, chicken breast meat, chicken thigh meat, chicken fat, water, salt, glucose solids, autolysed yeast, sodium phosphate, sodium erythorbate, smoke flavour, sodium nitrite, smoke.


----------

